# ليسب مفيد لكتابة الاحداثيات في الاوتو كاد



## medhat omar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اليكم ليسب بسيط لكتابة الاحداثيات مباشرة علي الاوتوكاد الشرقيات والشماليات والمنسوب ايضا 
كل ما عليك هونسخ الليسب الي جهازك ثم تحميل الليسب من داخل الاوتوكاد عن طريق قائمة 
Tools ----> autolisp -------> load application
ثم تحمل الليسب وتضغط موافق
وبعدها تكتب في سطر الاوامر الاتي :-
wrco 
وتضغط ( enter)


----------



## medhat omar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ها هو اللسيب 

;writing coordinates and description prepared by eng Motee Malazee 1/2003
;(syria-lattakia-tel 437033 b.o.box 2886 (e.mail:[email protected])
;load program then enter wrco at command line
(defun c:wrco (/)
(setq obm (getvar "blipmode")) 
(setq oom (getvar "osmode"))
(setq andr(getvar"angdir"))
(setvar "angdir"1)
(setq andb(getvar"angbase")) 
(setvar "angbase"(/ pi 2))
(setq aunt(getvar"aunits")) 
(setvar "aunits"2)
(setvar "dimaunit"2)
(setvar"dimadec"4)

(while
(setq osmd (getvar "osmode"))
(initget 1)
(setq px (getpoint "\n click the point "))
(setq osmd (getvar "osmode"))
(initget 1)
(setq pt (getpoint px "\n click for place for writing"))
(setq y (cadr px))
(setq x (car px))
(setq z(last px))
(if(null z)
(setq z z))
(setq znew(getreal(strcat"\n enter level or fix reading level<"(rtos z 2 3)">:")))
(if znew(setq z znew))
(setvar "osmode"0)
(setvar"textstyle" "standard")
(setq dscrp (getstring 1"\n description of the point(press enter for nothing):"))
(if(null dscrp)(progn
(command "_qleader" px pt""""(strcat"x="(rtos x 2 3 ))
(strcat"y="(rtos y 2 3 ))(strcat"z="(rtos z 2 2 )) "" "")));end of if
(command "_qleader" px pt""""(strcat"x="(rtos x 2 3 ))
(strcat"y="(rtos y 2 3 ))(strcat"z="(rtos z 2 2 )) dscrp"" "")
(setq tds(entlast))
(if (null sca)
(setq sca 1)
)
(initget 6)
(setq scan (getreal (strcat"\n enter scale factor<"(rtos sca 2 3)">:")))
(if scan(setq sca scan))
(command"scale"tds"" pt sca) 
(setvar"angbase"andb)
(setvar "angdir"andr)
(setvar"aunits"aunt)
(setvar"osmode"osmd)

)
)


----------



## qop100 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى على العمل النافع واجرك من الله ـــــجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## qop100 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نطلب المزيد من الاعمال النافعه ............................ م الخطيب


----------



## garary (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ....................................


----------



## خضر سالم (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الليسب لا ينزل ........................


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اين هذا اللسب


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف المرعي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد ليسب اصلا برجاء من اداراه المنتدي التاكد من ذلك ورفع هذا الموضوع من علي الموقع ياريت صوتنا يوصل


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## حاج منقة (8 فبراير 2010)

قم بنسخ اللسب كاملا ثم الزقه علي النوت باد ثم احفظ الفايل في صيغة lsp مثلا cord.lsp


----------



## saad1988 (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تمام يبرنس والف شكر ليك 
بس انا كنت محتاج ضرورى ليسب او برنامج لحساب ونسخ احداثيات الخوازيق 
وياريت ليسب بتاع المهندس عمرو زكى لو كان عندك وشكرا ليك يريس


----------



## dina_noshy (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## easy4eng (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ربنا يحميك


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
هذا الليسب المذكور
مع تحياتي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hooiy9 (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## daliamf (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## شريف الديب (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## aly_had (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abubakrdce (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكر*

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## abubakrdce (20 يونيو 2010)

الساده اداره المنتدي لا يوجد برنامج علي الصفحة يرجى الافاده


----------



## الملتهب 90 (21 يونيو 2010)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<thanks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يونيو 2010)

*هذا هو الليسب*

اضافة للأخ medhat omar
هذا هو الليسب مرفق بملف مضغوط​


----------



## محمودامين (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد العايد (7 أغسطس 2010)

اخي بعد ان تكتب الامر ونختار النقطه ما هي الخطوات التاليه ارجو التوضيح في طريقة استعمال هذا الليسب


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الليس الرائع


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي جدا على هذا الليب الرائع


----------



## h3h3 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## the legand (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ليسب يكتب رقم النقطه علي صفحة الاوتوكاد ويرسم جدول ايضا علي الصفحة


----------



## shadoul (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم*​


----------



## المقترب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

the legand قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ليسب يكتب رقم النقطه علي صفحة الاوتوكاد ويرسم جدول ايضا علي الصفحة


فى البدايه شكرا لصاحب الموضوع وبارك الله فيه

بخصوص طلبك أخى تجده فى صفحة ( أفضل ليسب للمهتمين با الاوتوكاد)
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## ahmed_shawky (19 يناير 2011)

*مشكور ....................................*


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يناير 2011)

الليسب موجود وما عليك الا ان تفتح text format وانسخ ما هو موجود عن الليسب save as : wrco.lsp 
وجزى الله كل الخير للاخ مدحت عمر


----------



## elrmsusy_2005 (14 فبراير 2011)

هوة فين............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

اين الليسب يل سيدي


----------



## redafetouh (30 يونيو 2011)

thanks for your sharing................


----------



## علي فؤاد (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gomaatawfik (19 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## gomaatawfik (19 يوليو 2011)

medhat omar قال:


> ها هو اللسيب
> 
> ;writing coordinates and description prepared by eng Motee Malazee 1/2003
> ;(syria-lattakia-tel 437033 b.o.box 2886 (e.mail:[email protected])
> ...


thank you


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

جهد طيب أخى الكريم


----------



## mnagy2003 (29 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن ممدوح (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng_esmaeel (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير وجعلكم نفعا للمسلمين كيفية استخدام الليسب يتم نسخ السطور الموجوده اعلاه(محتوى الليسب )ووضعها فى اى ملف امتداده lsp


----------



## civilengo123 (25 أبريل 2013)

ما فى شرح كيف سويته ؟


----------



## tiganisur (26 أبريل 2013)

الليسب لا يعمل معي


----------



## elkady200028 (17 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالرحمن على عباس (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saad easa (23 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد محمد العشرى (14 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## waled2014 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد اذنك انا جربت لكن مشتغلش معايا فين المشكلة 
انا بستخدم اوتوكاد 2013 ارجو الافادة


----------



## anasyem (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## anasyem (15 أكتوبر 2014)

اين المرفق اخي الكريم


----------



## anasyem (15 أكتوبر 2014)

كيف يتم تنزيل اللسب


----------



## مسعد عادل (16 أكتوبر 2014)

اين المرفقات لو سمحت


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2014)

أخي *مسعد عادل*
الملف موجود في صفحة رقم 2
​


----------



## xyzzz (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ازاي اقدر انزله ع الجهاز لو تكرمتم


----------



## mohamed2025 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

merci


----------



## mohsen hagag (1 نوفمبر 2014)

يوسف المرعي قال:


> لا يوجد ليسب اصلا برجاء من اداراه المنتدي التاكد من ذلك ورفع هذا الموضوع من علي الموقع ياريت صوتنا يوصل


اخى الكريم هو نزل محتوى الليسب وعليك انك تاخد الكلام كوبى وتحفظه فى برنامج النوت باد وتحفظه بأسمcord.lsp وان شاء الله بكدا يكون عندك ايقونة الليسب


----------



## امير احمد محمود (11 مارس 2015)

هو فين الليسب


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (13 مارس 2015)

فقط اكتب في الكوكل lisp wrco فيظهر لك


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (24 يناير 2016)

Thank you ihope all arab and will in
safe no war and all cooprate other


----------



## motee-z (24 يناير 2016)

وانا ايضا اتمنى أن يتضامن العرب بكافة طوائفهم ومذاهبهم مع بعضهم البعض ويتنافسوا بالعلم ولكن طالما هناك من يكفر احدا فلن تقوم قائمة للعرب والاسلام فالتكفير يستوجب القتل والقتل يجلب القتل وهكذا دواليك فالاسلام حاليا لايستوجب حمل السيف والترس او اعتماد مبدأ القتل لكي ينتشر هذا كان صحيحا قديما لانه لايوجد وسيله اخرى لنشر افكار الاسلام الا بالغزو اما حاليا يمكنك الدعوة الى الاسلام بكل حريه وفي اي بلد في العالم وحساب الكافر عند الله وليس انت من تحاسب لان تطبيق اسلوب الجهاد المطبق في العصور السابقه على الوقت الحاضر لن يجلب الا الدمار والقتل لكافة الطوائف وخراب الامه العربيه وهذا مانراه حاليا ويشجع عليه اعداء العرب والمسلمين


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 مايو 2017)

*هذا هو الليسب*

هذا هو الملف
فقط اكتب Wrco
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (15 مارس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

